# لكل المهندسين المهتمين بتحلية المياه



## خالـد (25 فبراير 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 


لكل الاخوه المهندسين المهتمين بتحلية المياه..............ادعوكم للانضمام لقروب

Desalination Engineers 
​والذي يطمح لجمع المهندسين المهتمين بموضوع التحليه تحت مجموعه بريديه واحده يتبادلون من خلالها المعرفه والخبرات والمصادر.

القروب سوف يضم العديد من الخبرات من داخل وخارج الوطن العربي من اوربا وامريكا بحكم وجودي خارج الوطن العربي واحتكاكي بعدد من هذه الخبرات علماً بان بحثي لدرجة الدكتوراه في هذا الموضوع.


اتمنى ممن يرغب في الانضمام مراسلتي علي الخاص ب*****ه الذي يود الاشتراك به​


----------



## مهندس بالفطره (26 فبراير 2007)

*جزاك الله خير*

اتمنى الانضام ولكن في داخل ساحه المنتدى ( المهندسون)

لتعم الفائده وانها فكره جميله

اتمنى ان يكون القروب تحت مظله هذا المنتدى ولك ولجميع الاخوان جزيل الشكر

لا تنسى موضوع القروب لانه مهم مهم مهم جدااااااااا بالنسبه لي


وبالتوفيق للجميع


----------



## خالـد (27 فبراير 2007)

اخوي مهندس بالفطره 

المنتدى علي عيني وراسي وما في اي مانع ان اي موضوع ينشر في المنتدى لكن مافي مثل المجموعات البريديه لسرعة تبادل المعلومات وما في احد يجهل النقطه هذي. وانا استوحيت الفكره اصلا من الجامعات هنا في بريطانيا .لانك تجد في قروبات اكاديميه في كل تخصص وتشترك فيها من خلال معرفك في الجامعه


تبقى صعوبة الدخول للمنتدى وتسجيل مشاركه وانتضار الرد او التفاعل...لا اقول ان نترك المنتدى بالعكس ولكن للتواصل العملي الفاعل نستخدم القروب وما ينتج عن القروب لا مانع من نشره علي المنتدى لتعم بذلك الفائده لجميع المهندسين وليس فقط المهتمين بالتحليه



تحياتي


----------



## خالـد (27 فبراير 2007)

اي شخص مرحب به ولا عليه الا انه يزور موقع القروب عن طريق الرابط الي في اول مشاركه


----------



## أبو نوره (28 فبراير 2007)

الأخ خالد ,أود الإنضمام لهذه المجموعه مع العلم اني حاصل على درجة الماجستير في تخصص تحلية المياه, ولكن طريقة الإنضمام غير واضحة.


----------



## خالـد (28 فبراير 2007)

ياليت ترسلي لي رساله علي بريدي في الــهـــوتـــمـــيل

abu.badr

انت او اي واحد يبي يشترك


----------



## خالـد (28 فبراير 2007)

ابو نوره انا في انتضار رسالتك علي بريدي انت واي واحد يحب يشترك


----------



## خالـد (1 مارس 2007)

السلام عليكم 


يا اخوان الي يبون يشتركون بالقروب ما في داعي يراسلوني شخصيا بمجرد زيارتكم لموقع القروب راح تقدرون تنضمون للعضويه بانفسكم من الرابط الموجود يمين الصفحه


شاكر لك من راسلني وانضم حتى الان


----------



## مهندس بالفطره (1 مارس 2007)

*تم بحمد الله*

شكرا اخي العزيز على هذه الفكره والاطروحات المفيده...

لقد اتتمت تسجيلي بالمجموعه وبانتظار الابداعات انشاء الله..

شكرا جزيلاا مره اخرى

Thamer


----------



## softchem (1 مارس 2007)

شكرا ابو الوليد على هذة المجموعة المميزة


----------



## CHE Amjad (1 مارس 2007)

thank for this link


----------



## محمد صفوت (1 مارس 2007)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء
أريد الانضمام
انا اعمل حديثا في مجال تحلية المياه


----------



## خالـد (1 مارس 2007)

اهلا وسهلا بكم جميعاً

مثل ما قلت اول كل الي عليك انك تدخل علي القروب وتضيف نفسك من القائمه علي يمين الصفحه


تحياتي


----------



## خالـد (2 مارس 2007)

شكرا مره اخرى لكل من انضم للقروب 

وادعو الكل لزيارة القروب للاطلاع علي الملفات المحمله علي الموقع


تحياتي


----------



## عماد ممدوح (21 مارس 2007)

يارب يبارك لك على التجميعه الحلوة دي
يد الله مع الجماعة


----------



## رشاد علي السعودي (26 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على الاخ العزيز*

بارك الله فيك


----------



## desalination (29 أغسطس 2007)

خوذوني معكم يالربع....

تراني من أول المؤيدين وألحين رايح أسجل بإذن الله.....


----------



## استاذ الهندسة (30 أغسطس 2007)

I am mechanical engineer and i am working in desalination plant using R.O system and if any one needs anything in this system i am ready to help and i want some books in this field if u have any.thank u


----------



## مدير الانتاج (2 سبتمبر 2007)

يارب يبارك لك في عملك 
يد الله مع الجماعة


----------



## رائد الزبيدي (12 نوفمبر 2008)

*السلام عليكم يشرفني الانضمام علما انني طالب دكتوراه *


----------



## المصمم الكيميائى (12 نوفمبر 2008)

يسعدنى الانضمام نظرا لعملى فى هذا المجال


----------



## المهندس باسل قاسم (13 نوفمبر 2008)

انا كل المواضيع الي فيها معالجة او تحلية او تعقيم المياه بتشدني وبحبها
وانا بنضملكن
والله يعطيك العافية


----------



## amr1chemist (16 ديسمبر 2008)

its a good idea and i am intrested in joining this group


----------



## monia (19 ديسمبر 2008)

Bonjour,
Je suis un ingénieur dessalement, je veux communiquer avec vous.
 Merci.


----------



## محمد الأمين بلعشية (19 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم اريد ان انضم لكن كيف يا اخي خالد


----------



## فيصل التميمي (19 ديسمبر 2008)

اخوكم بالله خبرتي بالتحليه


----------

